# Should we buy or shoudnt we buy?



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds like quite the dilema. Would the owner consider leasing the horse? This way if you lease with someone else you can share in the costs, care, riding etc. You could ride him certain days of the week and if the other person is into showing that could be done too. I don't have any experience with leasing, but I know of quite a few people who do and it works out well for them. Then maybe down the road when time and money are not such huge factors and you are still wanting to buy, maybe you could purcase him then? Just a thought.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Leasing is something which in most cases ends badly. Owner of a horse can find so many things to bill after leasing time so I am not so happy with that idea. Buyin a horse if you can't ride him every day, to me it's same like every other buying of horse. If you eycept showing what other people do with their horses they don't have much benefit from a horse. So my opinion is if you have money to put in that horse why don't you buy it?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyway welcome and hello!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think we are a bit in the same boat. I have a close to retirement horse that I take care of until his time comes. In the mean time, I am desperate for a new riding horse that can go through high endurance schooling.

I will go ahead and say sorry for any misunderstandings I may have.

Why must this horse show? Will the owner only sell this as a show horse? The horse will lose no value in my opinion if he is merely your loved and greatly adored companion versus your companion that you must show. Yes, the horse's value will increase after many years of dedicated schooling and showing, but whether he be a more expensive horse or a cheap one, this will not and should not affect the love you have for this animal. I am not dedicated to the showing world, I haven't been for years. I instead spend time working with my horse and other's horses doing other things that suit me better then any show could. Showing is not necessary for me, and I believe it isn't for you either. If you truely believe that this horse you love is absolutely meant to be in the show ring and you couldn't think of him not showing his potential in that way - don't buy him. You will sell yourself short with guilt and feeling as if he is not in the best situation. If you believe that you could have this horse and be satsified with him not being a show horse, continue to thinking about buying him.
One of my concerns is his past injury and the fact that you do not initially have enough money to cover his basic expenses. I feel for you completely and underly for the fact that the lack of money has cut into my passion for horses many times. What if he relaspes or another costly injury occurs? Do you know someone that you trust and like that could lease the horse from you (if you bought him)? It can be difficult finding the right person to lease your horse - or even just finding someone RELIABLE and trustworthy. Another huge issue would be the fact that you would have to rely on someone heavily for the expenses of your horse. If they could not keep their end of the deal up as far as expenses go, you'd be in a stressful and difficult situation. If you could pick up more working hours or work at the barn or work off his board, just so you could be self efficient, this would be ideal.

If you choose to buy him while accepting that he will not be a frequently showed horse, you could possibly find someone that liked showing that would occasionally show the horse for you. That way, you could be the owner but still the one cheering the horse on. Perhaps you know someone that loves showing, and they could show the horse frequently?
If you buy him knowing you have to lease him, it would not be a crazy thing to do *only* if you have someone trustworthy, reliable and compatible lined up for the lease. It would also be a good option to pick up more hours at work to be able to pay the full cost of the horse (without going overboard with working). 
As far as how often you ride- this varies among riders. My trainers as well as my trainer's trainers will always disagree on how often to ride. I have heard a dressage professional say once a week and another every day. This all depends on the horse. Three times a week sounds like a good amount, not too over whelming but not too far apart. Youngsters, I will argue, need more time then older horses. I would imagine that this isn't a horse younger then 3 or 4. He sounds to have the basics down that a youngster needs to be repetitively and often taught. 
And learning. You will never agree with the fact that you know enough. I promise. So if you are waiting until that day, stop waiting. 
I will only say one thing: My greatest teacher was my first horse. Some bad habits were learned but all were correctable. I bought an older and very wise horse, but nonetheless, your horse will teach you things only he can say. 
Lastly, if you buy, keep getting lessons. This is important. They don't have to be weekly, perhaps every 2 - whenever. Just get many exercises to work on in between these lessons. I think you could find a way to do this even if you work 4 extra hours every two weeks or do some barn chores. 
If you can be financialy stable (ha) without worrying yourself to death, I say go for it. If you truely love the horse and must have him, I think you will find a way and won't let him go. 

whhew...


----------



## duck_jb (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello all
Thanks so much for responding
With Christmas and all, I didnt have time to respond any sooner. Anyway. when I was out last I was talking to the owner (my coach as well) he told me that I dont really need to worry and to take my time. I took that to be that he has no intention of selling him in the short term. As well it was nice to know he wasnt going to use any preasure tactics with me. So I think that I will just keep part boarding into the new year and I will deal with the buying option if I need to. So in the mean time I will just enjoy him as much as I can and learn as much as I can. I was so so so happy to hear that hey are happy to keep him through the winter. It will let me really try him out and see if I cna make it work. I think that I will up my riding days in the new year as a start.
Thanks for all your input
duck


----------

